# Ftp rename Files



## eduardo (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

I m trying to change the extension of a group of files on a ftp server

I tried.... rename *.xxx *.zzz 

but it seems that the rename command doesnt work with wildcards (* ?).

I have found on internet a MRENAME command and a MMV command that where created to be used on unix but apparently they works on DOS too.

Does any one know how to add these commands to DOS FTP.. or another way of renaming a group of files at once????


   

thanks


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Is this a remote Lunux or UNIX server?
If so do you have Telnet or CRT access to it?


----------



## eduardo (Aug 22, 2003)

i dont have telnet access


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I don't know how you would do it using only FTP, I am assuming from your answer above you don't have secure CRT access either.


----------

